

DirectTV Drops Out of Race to Acquire Hulu - epynonymous
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/19659482-d5ad-11e0-9133-00144feab49a.html

======
epynonymous
sorry, registration required for financial times, i'll find another source...

